# download hd 1080p on cm9 and play it



## ghostspooky (Dec 22, 2011)

please correct me dont burn me i use real player and youtube mate to download hd movies and it works very clear picture i hope this help some one trying to download good cuality


----------



## jfizz88 (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## ghostspooky (Dec 22, 2011)

i am sorry guys is mx video player


----------



## ghostspooky (Dec 22, 2011)

make sure it set on sw whoau the cuality


----------



## darkassain (Nov 20, 2011)

why you guys download the 1080 version vs the 720 version is beyond me
if you used mhl to hdmi i would understand (which is not avaible on the tp) but whats the point if the screen is 1024x768 you dont see the extra quality of 1080...


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah, 720p is already getting downsampled to 1024x576, so there's no quality difference whatsoever between 720p and 1080p on the Touchpad. 720p will be smoother, too. The bitrate is lower, so it requires less processing power to decode, not to mention it takes up less space on the pseudo-SD Card.


----------

